# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.



## John Paul (Nov 16, 2008)

The entertainment touchpad on my Acer Aspire 8920 has stopped responding for me, it shows that the volume is on high and it's muted at the same time..despite the sound working fine when I use the volume icon on the desktop toolbar. Can anyone help me with this please?


----------



## AJB (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

Hello John!

I have the same problem, dit you allready resolve yours?

Greetings from holland
Annette


----------



## ddshade (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

I have the exact same problem, (I have the same model of Aspire... the 8920) It just happened yesterday and I don't know why. The mute and the entire volume touchpad areas are lit up, and thats it. I can modify the volume through my mixer on the taskbar, but thats it. I want my next track option back! :/

-Please send an email if anyone gets ahold of a fix
Thanks!


----------



## Wooity (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

Hi

I have an acer aspire 6920 and my entertainment touch pad has stopped working to. Did anyone find an answer to this problem only I'm stuck as to what to do?

Please help.


----------



## ddshade (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*



Wooity said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an acer aspire 6920 and my entertainment touch pad has stopped working to. Did anyone find an answer to this problem only I'm stuck as to what to do?
> 
> Please help.


Sorry mate, but I'm still in the same position as you. I'm not down to send away my laptop to have it fixed if I can find an easy fix like resetting the software that makes the finger launchpad work.

I'll keep checking back here in hopes of finding a solution as it appears to not be uncommon. If I find anything I'll post it here too.

I have come to realize that with it not working, I find it extremely annoying to alt tab to change track, mute or change the volume.


----------



## ddshade (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

I have fixed mine, shortly after I posted last. This is to all who have been having this problem. Turn off your Acer Aspire 8920, take out the battery, put the battery back in, turn it on.

Problem solved. If not, look up cinedash touchpad on google, I read somewhere it may have to do with Acer eRecovery.

First try the battery thing though, as it worked for me first try! =D


----------



## dazdncnfuzd333 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

I have had this exact problem for the last four months. 

I contacted acer via email and they recommended uninstalling the device and if it didn't fix it to do a system restore. Uninstalling it did not work and I didn't want to lose all my software and go through the hassle so I just left it.

Just found this forum and the battery solution fixed it! 

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Legsie (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*



ddshade said:


> I have fixed mine, shortly after I posted last. This is to all who have been having this problem. Turn off your Acer Aspire 8920, take out the battery, put the battery back in, turn it on.
> 
> Problem solved. If not, look up cinedash touchpad on google, I read somewhere it may have to do with Acer eRecovery.
> 
> First try the battery thing though, as it worked for me first try! =D


Nice one dude, that sorted it for me, i had tried the usual cleaning and restarting to no avail.
battery worked though so thanks, saved me the restore

one thing that does bother me though, when im typing the end of the sentence ends up at the beginning, i think its the mouse sensitivity, must check that


----------



## prakash26in (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

Thanks!!! This battery solution really worked on my 6920, as well.


----------



## ddshade (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

No problem guys, I simply got lucky and googled untill I found the solution, and figured that I would try to help out others who couldn't get proper tech support out of Acer...

On another note, I've been getting a good deal of BSoD's on my 8920.
(Blue screens of death)... And I can't find the precise cause, although I have a 3 year warranty, I want to see if there is a solution without having to bring it in. ( I called in where I bought it and they said it was 35 bucks to run a diagnostic, if they find a problem then I get my money back and they replace whatever parts are defective)

I was just wondering if anyone of you has been getting similar problems. The crashes occur when I run either simple programs like Skype, or games such as Left 4 Dead, but not persistantly... It's hit or miss.


----------



## baloo2k (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

Thanks Guys. Removing the battery did the trick for me too with my 8920.


----------



## Look C (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

Just what the doctor orderd, Thanks ddshade I was seconds away from popping in the restore disks on my 8930G when I gave google one last try and ended up here. The battery removal did the trick for me. 

ray: May the Blessings of your higher power be upon you forever ray:


----------



## ddshade (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 8920 entertainment touch pad not working.*

You're welcome, I'm glad that a little bit of searching and posting last November has helped so many people fix a simple problem =]

Right now my Aspire is out in Ontario at Acer getting fixed... cause this time it actually WAS broken pretty bad lol..

I first noticed I was having a lot of Blue Screen of Death, then I noticed my laptop was dying a lot... So I sent it in and the diagnostics said my hard disk was defective.. so I sent it in. Got it back just under 2 weeks later .. and Vista was installed in FRENCH ***?! So then the problem of it dying all the time was still present, so I called Acer up and said send a new battery. They had me calibrate it.. .etc still didnt work. So they finally agreed to exchange my battery for a new one. That didn't work either. So I just sent it in again and they're fixing internal components that won't let it convert energy to the battery properly. As well as putting Vista back in English. 

I havn't had it working for over a month now. I really hope none of you have problems as bad as these!


----------

